# Some Video reviews of the 7DII



## tayassu (Nov 23, 2014)

This is from the Camera Store: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=H2ljRc-glN4

And this is Jared Polin: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=UX6gK0bkq3g


----------

